# Cómo conectar una matriz de leds ?



## venadojr (Nov 8, 2008)

Hola. Me encargaron un proyecto en eeprom de generador de letras mayusculas y mi duda es como conectar un matriz de led de 7X5 si el diagrama que tengo la matriz de led tiene 6 pines arriba y abajo pero la matriz  de led que tengo tiene 7 pines arriba y abajo. Se los agradeceria si me pudieran ayudar.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 8, 2008)

fijate esta imagen, t debe servir para entender como son las matrices de led's.

saludos.


----------



## venadojr (Nov 10, 2008)

Gracias DJ DRAKO por tu aportación a mi duda lo voy a checar !
Salu2 !


----------



## Luis F (Nov 11, 2008)

Y las resistencias?, cada led no debe llevar una resistencia?


----------

